# New Rims and Tires



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello all, I was wondering if someone can help me out? I just purchased new rims 18 x 8's for the front and 18 x 9's for the rear. Now I am looking for tires, I was wondering if anyone new whats the widest I can go in the rear, what tire would be the best out there? The rim place says 245 x 40 x 18's for the front then 275 x 35 x 18's for the rear. I'm looking to dress it up a bit but not go overboard and not looking to race the car so I would like a good tire to last and perform good in all types of weather. If anyone could help me out? I am not all that knowledgeable about tires and rims, first time doing this to any of my cars. Thanks


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Tony0131 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if someone can help me out? I just purchased new rims 18 x 8's for the front and 18 x 9's for the rear. Now I am looking for tires, I was wondering if anyone new whats the widest I can go in the rear, what tire would be the best out there? The rim place says 245 x 40 x 18's for the front then 275 x 35 x 18's for the rear. I'm looking to dress it up a bit but not go overboard and not looking to race the car so I would like a good tire to last and perform good in all types of weather. If anyone could help me out? I am not all that knowledgeable about tires and rims, first time doing this to any of my cars. Thanks


that sounds about it. you mite get some rudding in the rear, if your springs are weak. if so look into some pedders 0 drop or do bushing work. but seen and heard of alot of guys using them tires and most don't get rubbing good luck with the new wheels are you looking to get rid of your old ones? and are they 18" or 17"


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks for the info, the ones on there now are the stock 17" and I am going to keep them.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have 18 X 8 1/2 in the front and 18 X9 1/2 in the rear. I went with Toyo proxes because of the rounded edge. I heard a great deal about them on this forum. I am glad I went with them. And you must get 275s for the rear. They look awsome!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

275s look good and will only rub if you've got people in the back and hit a bump. That said, if you go that wide, don't be surprised if you have to roll your fenders. 

Toyo and Falken both make tires with rounded shoulders. They look good -- and even make the car look like it's wearing a lower profile than it actually is.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the toyo t1-r 245x40x18x8.5 with a 40mm off set. you can check out pics in my gallery


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

*finally finshed*

heres the finished look


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

did u roll the rear fenders , if not chances are they will rub . but this post is worthless with out pics.


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

no i didnt, and they dont rub


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

how come when i try to insert a better picture it won't let me?


----------

